# curado master list



## dfisherman08 (May 4, 2009)

hey i was wondering if someone could send me like a master list of all curados from the b's to the f's?? maybe include which ones are japan made? im founding out that theres soooo many models of this legendary reel and im just doin my research..much appreciated..:texasflag


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

These are the model years that they were introduced. 

1992 Curado 100,200
1993 Curado 100A, 200A
1994 Curado 200B
1999 Curado 200B5
2001 Curado 200BSF, Curado 100B, Curado 200B38
2006 Curado 200D, 100D
2007 Curado 300D
2008 Curado 200E, 300E


----------



## dfisherman08 (May 4, 2009)

dang i wish it was even more detailed..like i wanna list with the models like dpv dhsv maybe even bearing ratios.that would be alot to type wish there was jsut a link to a big list ha..still any help much appreciated


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

1992 Curado 100,200 (5:1 I think) 2 bearings
1993 Curado 100A, 200A (6:1) 5 bearings 
1994 Curado 200B (6.2:1) 5 bearings
1999 Curado 200B5 (5:1) 5 bearings
2001 Curado 200BSF (6.2:1), Curado 100B (6.2:1), Curado 200B38 (3.8:1) 5 bearings
2006 Curado 200DHSV (7:1), 200DPV (5:1) 6 bearings, 100D/DSV (6.2:1) 5 bearings
2007 Curado 300D (6.2:1) 6 bearings
2008 Curado 200E7 (7:1) 200E5 (5:1), 300E (6.2:1) 7 bearings


----------



## dfisherman08 (May 4, 2009)

thanks alot bantam thats what i needed..i coulda sworn i saw somthing that said some curados were made in japan is that true? do u know which ones? are they less good?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They have all been made in Japan since day 1.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> They have all been made in Japan since day 1.


I have a buddy who still fishes with a red one. When was that one made?


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

If it's a Red Curado it may be a collectors item. Even better i you have the original box.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The red Curado (tomato) is the A model which was 1993.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

great thread. I was looking for info like this. thanks guys, thanks 2cool.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Besides the Cu200BSF which was an is a great reel, I think the Cu100DSV was a super reel for the price. The same profile as the 50Mg., just a few ounces heavier, and the last reel before the HEG. Too bad it was discontinued..........


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Bantam, could you give me the lotto winning numbers for next Wednesday?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

12, 26, 33, 39, 8, 44


----------

